# Assured x Insured Person



## zei

I'd like to ask if someone can tell me the difference between Assured and Insured Person. Here's some context:
"One referee shall be an independent legally qualified physician or surgeon, chosen by the Underwriters and the second referee shall be an independent expert of recognised standing in the occupation (as stated in the Schedule) of the Insured Person, and shall be chosen by the Assured"
And my try:
"O primeiro profissional/consultor deverá ser um médico ou cirurgião legalmente qualificado, escolhido pelos Subscritores, enquanto o segundo deverá ser um especialista independente de prestígio reconhecido (conforme estabelecido no Programa), encarregado de tratar o Indivíduo Segurado, escolhido pelo Titular da Apólice".
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vanda

Olá Zei,

Agora ficou difícil! Este dicionário diz que as duas palavras podem ter a mesma significação:
 One who has or is covered by an insurance policy. Also called _assured_.

Uma sugestão, pergunte no fórum ENGLISH ONLY  a diferença entre os dois termos e daí a gente pode chegar a um consenso.


----------



## zei

Obrigada pela sugestão, Vanda. Vou atrás da sua idéia.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

zei said:


> Obrigada pela sugestão, Vanda. Vou atrás da sua idéia.



Por favor, depois venha nos contar o resultado, pois agora também fiquei muito curioso, ok ?


----------



## Vanda

Esqueci de dizer para você colocar um link aqui para seguirmos. De qualquer modo, sem problema, eu o procuro lá e coloco aqui para nós. 

O link aqui:http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=984972


----------



## zei

Já levei a pergunta para English only; assim que receber uma resposta voltarei por aqui. Não me deixam colocar o link, tentei e recebi este aviso: "You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you have made 30 posts or more."


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Já houve esta discussão no forum Espanhol-Inglês. Vejam:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=492932


----------



## zei

Vanda e Ricardo Tavares, obrigada aos dois pelo interesse em ajudar.
No foro 'English only' me deram várias definições mas não chegamos a nenhuma conclusão. Acabo de receber um email de uma amiga tradutora que por sorte passou pela mesma situação há um tempo atrás. Eis a resposta:
Assured se usa como substantivo (Name of Assured) e Insured como adjetivo (Name of Insured Person); ainda falta dizer que quando são usados juntos (como no caso do meu contrato) significa que ASSURED é a pessoa ou empresa que contrata o seguro e INSURED a pessoa/as pessoas que estarão protegidas/cobertas pelo contrato. Por exemplo, se uma empresa contrata um seguro para seus funcionários, a empresa seria THE ASSURED e o empregado seria THE INSURED PERSON.
Finalmente! Outra vez agradeço aos dois pela força!


----------



## Carfer

Se me permitem a opinião, neste contexto não são sinónimos. Uma é a pessoa segura, outra é a beneficiária do seguro. Dito doutra maneira, no caso dum seguro de vida a pessoa segura é aquela cujo risco de vida a apólice cobre e o beneficiário aquela que receberá a indemnização no caso de ocorrer a morte da pessoa segura. Uma situação, como se recordarão, que deu pano para mangas aos escritores de mistérios policiais.
E já que estou com a mão na massa 'o especialista independente de prestígio reconhecido (conforme *declarado na apólice*), não é apessoa '*encarregado de tratar o Indivíduo Segurado', *_mas sim um especialista reconhecido na área de actividade declarada na apólice como sendo aquela a que a pessoa segura se dedica,_ pois que, como se compreende, cada uma das actividades tem riscos específicos cuja avaliação requer um especialista nessa matéria.


----------



## Vanda

Aha! A Seguradora e o Segurado. (veja as definições)


----------



## Carfer

Zei, o seu post anterior chegou enquanto eu escrevia o meu. É isso mesmo. Insured person =pessoa segura, assured =o segurado, quem contrata o seguro, que pode ser ou não o beneficiário. No caso que indicou beneficário é quase sempre um terceiro, um familiar da pessoa segura na maioria dos casos, no exemplo que eu dei (estava a pensar num casal, daí a remissão para os romances policiais) beneficiário e contrante são muitas vezes a mesma pessoa (ou seja, fica como correcção ao meu post anterior, donde parecia decorrer que beneficiário e segurado são a mesma coisa, o que, de facto, nem sempre é verdade).


----------



## zei

Carfer,
Excelente sua explicação, muito obrigada.

Vanda, eu não diria que se trata de Segurado e Seguradora. Veja só as definições que encontrei no link:

Segurado: 
Pessoa física ou jurídica que, tendo interesse segurável, contrata o seguro em seu benefício ou de terceiros. É a pessoa com quem a seguradora assume a responsabilidade de determinados riscos. 

Seguradora
     Empresa autorizada pela SUSEP a funcionar no Brasil com tal e que, recebendo o prêmio, assume o risco e garante a indenização em caso de ocorrência de sinistro amparado pelo contrato de seguro. 

De acordo com essas definições, poderíamos usar a mesma palavra SEGURADO para ambos os conceitos (ASSURED e INSURED PERSON). Mas para evitar criar confusão, acho mais acertado usar duas palavras diferentes, por exemplo: contratante (quem contrata) e segurado (quem recebe a cobertura). De qualquer maneira, o mais importante era estabelecer a diferença.
Mais uma vez, obrigada a todos pela ajuda!

Vanda,
acabo de ler esta:
Estipulante
     Pessoa física ou jurídica que contrata o seguro em nome de um segurado.
Acho que agora já está resolvido, não é?


----------



## Carfer

Não sei onde encontrou isso zei. Eu sou jurista e, se a palavra estipulante não me fere os ouvidos, porque efectivamente pode significar contratante, em mais de trinta anos de profissão julgo que é a primeira vez que me deparo com ela. A terminologia jurídica tem, porém, acentuados particularismos nacionais e por isso só lhe posso dizer que é de uso muito infrequente em Portugal.
Pessoalmente, não veria inconveniente em designar por 
1- seguradora a empresa de seguros, 
2-pessoa segura aquela cujo risco de vida é assegurado, 
3-segurado o contratante do seguro, titular da apólice e
4- beneficiário a pessoa para quem reverte a indemnização. 

Distinguir entre segurado e pessoa segura evita certamente a confusão a que quer obviar.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Carfer said:


> Não sei onde encontrou isso zei. Eu sou jurista e, se a palavra estipulante não me fere os ouvidos, porque efectivamente pode significar contratante, em mais de trinta anos de profissão julgo que é a primeira vez que me deparo com ela. A terminologia jurídica tem acentuados particularismos nacionais e por isso só lhe posso dizer que é de uso muito infrequente em Portugal.
> Pessoalmente, não veria inconveniente em designar por seguradora a empresa de seguros, pessoa segura aquela cujo risco de vida é assegurado, segurado o contratante do seguro, titular da apólice e beneficiário a pessoa para quem reverte a indemnização. Distinguir entre segurado e pessoa segura evita certamente a confusão a que quer obviar.
> Cumprimentos


Bem, modestamente, eu trabalho com seguros há uns 20 anos e posso afirmar que existem jargões neste mercado (aliás em todos os demais também). Devido a isso, entendo o problema da Zei em querer traduzir um termo de um idioma para outro que também se usa no mercado em questão. Por exemplo, a palavra estipulante, é LARGAMENTE utilizada no meio segurador brasileiro e significa exatamento o que disse Zei, ou seja, a empresa que contrata seguros em nome de seus funcionários. O correspondente em inglês talvez seja "contractor company", mas desconfio que deva existir um termo, um jargão para este conceito, tal qual existe no Brasil. Daí a dificuldade do tradutor.

Voltando ao ponto de partida, acabei de traduzir um caderno técnico sobre seguros e resseguros com 95 páginas. Sempre que via segurado, traduzia para insured. Segurador, insurer ou insurance company. Nunca utilizei, nem mesmo uma única vez, assured (apesar de saber que a palavra existe). Por isso, fiquei curioso com o desdobramento e conclusão do tema. 

Outra coisa, não sei porque você traduz insured para pessoa segura, quando entendo que deveria ser pessoa segurada (particípio).

A pessoa que recebe a indenização do seguro é a beneficiária, que em inglês é "beneficiary".

Não sei se melhorei ou se piorei.... mas, enfim...


----------



## zei

Caro Carfer,
encontrei essas definições no link que a Vanda enviou (8:41).
Provavelmente são definições usadas no Brasil e não em Portugal. O termo "segura" é um bom exemplo disso já que, até onde sei, não consta do vocabulário de companhias de seguros brasileiras.
Sem ânimo de ferir os ouvidos de ninguém, fico com "contratante" pois "estipulante" também me soa estranho, na verdade foi a primeira vez que o vi neste contexto.
Enfim, acho que termino por aqui. Muito obrigada por sua paciência.

Ricardo Tavares,
sempre é muito bom receber a confirmação de que este ou aquele termo é de uso comum em determinado meio, no caso a sua especialidade, seguros. Foi uma longa tarde de idas e vindas tanto neste foro como no de inglês, mas valeu a pena. Acho que sempre vale quando a gente aprende! Obrigada pela ajuda.


----------



## Carfer

Estou de acordo com Ricardo. Aliás, a avaliar pela hora, julgo que enquanto ele escrevia o seu post , eu editava o meu, articulando os diversos conceitos para evitar confusões. Como digo, nunca vi 'estipulante' num contrato, mas como é óbvio, essa é a minha experiência e, trabalhando na área, Ricardo sabe muito mais disso do que eu. Em todo o caso, nós aqui dizemos 'pessoa segura', não 'pessoa segurada', vá-se lá saber porquê, sem embargo de que pessoa segurada não coloca nenhum problema de inteligibilidade. Aliás, 'seguro' figura nos dicionários portugueses na acepção de 'posto no seguro' e também dizemos, com muitissima frequência, 'esta casa está no seguro' ou 'está segura' em vez de 'está segurada'. Enfim... jargões e particularismos nacionais.

Um abraço

Carfer


----------



## Vanda

Falou, Ricardo! Então o que eu havia colocado junto com o link acima: SEgurado e Seguradora ou Segurador.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda said:


> Falou, Ricardo! Então o que eu havia colocado junto com o link acima: SEgurado e Seguradora ou Segurador.



Descobri este link:
http://geico.com/information/insurance-terms/

Neste útil site, pode-se ver a seguinte definição para Assured:
*Means the same as an insured, policyholder, or someone who has an insurance policy. *
e Insured
*A person or organization covered by an insurance policy.*

O problema é que ainda fico sem saber quando usar "assured" e quando usar "insured", ou ainda se é indiferente, isto é, pode-se tanto usar um quanto o outro. Esta última pequena dúvida, acho que somente um nativo da área poderia nos responder...


----------



## zei

Alô pessoal, volto aqui com a conclusão do Assured x Insured Person.
Quanto a sua dúvida, Ricardo, sobre quando usar um termo ou o outro, eis aqui a resposta que recebi: 

_On a corporate policy there are two interests. The person or company who is bying the insurance and the person whose health is being insured (who is different). The first one is the Assured and the second is the Insured Person. So, if Company X bought a policy on behalf of you, X would be named as the Assured and you would be named as the Insured Person._ 

Os dois termos aparecem juntos no caso de apólices corporativas, como é justamente o que estou traduzindo. Assured e Insured são sinônimos quando aparecem separados, em diferentes partes do contrato, sendo um substantivo e outro adjetivo:
ASSURED, substantivo; por isso: Name of Assured
e INSURED adjetivo; por isso: Name of Insured Person / Insured Property.

Ricardo, talvez com essa explicação elimine a dúvida sobre quando usar um termo ou outro. 
Vanda, escolhi para a tradução as palavras Contratante/Estipulante e Segurado em vez de Segurador/a e Segurado para que não houvesse confusão entre quem contrata o seguro (Contratante/Estipulante) e a companhia que emite a apólice e fornece a cobertura (Seguradora)
Espero não ter complicado mais a coisa. Obrigada a todos pela valiosa ajuda.


----------



## andre luis

Estou muito "seguro" sobre este desfecho.


----------

